
Project gating with Zuul - SinhaAshish
https://devup.co/zuul-a-project-gating-system-from-openstack-e3dd577a4e44#.dt2m5svmw
======
moondev
Poor naming choice

[https://github.com/netflix/zuul](https://github.com/netflix/zuul)

